# Online: Seeking GMs for Star Wars RPG



## Dunkler (Jul 12, 2003)

I represent a group of players who are developing a multi-thread message board RPG set in the Star Wars universe.

We've got a lot of good people who are ready and willing to play their hearts out, and a good staff of people with ideas for campaigns.  But what we're short of is people with experience in d20 GMing that can run the scenarios.

If you're interested in being a GM, or just want to hear more about playing in our game, drop me an email.

Recruitment@swcempire.com


----------

